
Bill Gates Meets with Donald Trump, and No One Seems to Mind - exolymph
http://www.inc.com/sonya-mann/bill-gates-trump-criticism.html?cid=sf01001&sr_share=twitter
======
thedailymail
Bill Gates isn't getting any heat for meeting with Trump because: 1) he has a
track record in philanthropy that speaks for itself, 2) he has been a public
critic of Trump's policies, 3) he has at least 10X more money than Trump,
which is one of the few things that seems to command The Donald's attention
and respect.

